

Ask HN: I Don't Know How to Code - What Are Some Ways I Can Make Money Online? - jjets718

Hi everyone! I'm a student in high school. I don't know how to code, but am looking for ways to make money online! I'm a decent writer, and can do just about anything you or your startup needs, besides work that involves coding! I would love to hear suggestions from the community about jobs or tasks that pay a decent amount, and can be completed online or remotely. If you need to hire someone to write blog posts or need to hire someone to do work for your company, feel free to email me at kaufmanjohn719@gmail.com. Thanks so much!
======
discountgenius
Is there a reason you aren't open to coding? It is easier than ever to learn
to code online and the vast majority of remote jobs involve some sort of
coding or technical expertise.

~~~
jjets718
Thanks for your response! I definitely am open to coding, but I don't think I
have enough time to learn how to code right now!

------
blueprint
If this appeals to you, you could profitably build iPhone apps for people
using our online tool, Blueprint ( <https://blueprint.io> ). Using Blueprint,
you don't need any programming knowledge to craete amazing native apps and you
will be able to offer what you build for a fraction of the cost of what your
customers would pay if they went to a developer who wrote their app code
bespoke.

~~~
jjets718
I'd love to try Blueprint out! I'll send you an email right now!

------
coryl
Affiliate marketing, freelance graphic design

~~~
jjets718
Both good suggestions! Thanks for your time!

------
paulhauggis
go to Craigslist and find a writing gig.

~~~
jjets718
Great suggestion! Thanks so much!

------
jrs235
Learn to code.

